# Trick progression



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I take it you are new to the park?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

heh very. I'm hoping to get some lessons in there this year but that is up in the air.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Rail tricks: ollie, 50/50 box, 50/50 rail, fs boardslide box, fs boardslide rail... (basically learn your new rail tricks on boxes, then try to stick them on rails.

Grab tricks: ollie, indy (or whatever grab your body naturally wants to do) then probably tail grab/nose grab, roastbeef, stalefish...

Spin tricks: ollie, fs 180, bs 180, 360s, 540s, etc. you will naturally find a way that you are more cofortable with, or better at, rotating. Theres a "Basic How-To's" thread somewhere that gives great advice on learning spins.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

And this will help when it comes to FS and BS stuff. Great help.












Yes, I did steal that from 66


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok. Take a step back from the park itself, and learn how to do things like ollie, nollie, flatground 180, flatground 360. Know how to nose/tail press, at least sorta know how to ride switch. Learn THOSE basics first. Then when you get to the park, just do simple basic board slides, straight airs on jumps and just progress from there. Oh, and be comfortable on your edges as well. 

Remember, when you're in the park, wear a helmet, and scope out the feature before you hit it. There's nothing worse than hitting a box or a jump completely sketched out and bailing.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

if you are the kinda person that needs to told when to eat, to sleep, when to take a crap..... this mightn't be the kinda advice you want.....

with regard to progression, you will know what sort of stunts and tricks are going on, you see the DVDs and kids on the hill.....

there is no right or wrong way... * do what you want to do*; what *you *like the look of; what *you *feel is the next comfortable step for you!

listen to no one but your own mind; snowboarding is a dynamic art of creativity... so create!

Terje Haakonsen himself said 'snowboarding is 10% skill and 90% confidence.' so chose a trick, visualise you doing it and then commit, perform and then do it again. *enjoy!*


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Another big thing when you get to the point that you are actually tryign to do a trick; you have to fully commit to it. Don't sketch out and start doubting your self on the lip of the jump or the approach to the rail. Once you start doubting yourself your pretty much on a collision course with disaster.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG I cannot stress enough scoping out a jib before you hit it. Last season I dislocated my shoulder trying to hit a wall ride because the takeoff ramp was shitty and I fell into the wall on my right shoulder. ALWAYS on your first time hitting a new jib check out the takeoff area, the jib itself, and the landing area for large amounts of ice and/or wear and tear.

Also, speed is your friend in the park...going slow on a table or rail will gurantee catching an edge resulting in a frontside faceplant or backside skull bash.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

*...*

The best way is to start small and slowly go bigger. Start by making a small jump behind your house and practice to control you jumps so your not out of balance in the air. When you got that start maybe doing some grabs. After start to practice 180. Remember start with an easy jump that for sure you can make dont go from a 2 foot jump to a 20 footer.Remember its like if you start walking, take baby steps...
If you need any more tips, PM me..
-..Alex..-


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

If you're that new to park i would forget jibbing altogether for now. Learn to straight air, and maybe tuck some cheeky grabs in there first. At least then when you decide you want to hit a rail the takeoff and your balance aren't something extra to worry about.

First grabs i ever learnt were Melons, Methods, Indys, Tailgrabs. Then went onto 180s and then 180s with grabs, and so on. Yeah yeah do whatever you want but, i would always start with straight airs if i had the choice to start again.


----------

